# Where to release a common toad? (Bufo bufo)



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ello people. I mainly keep lizards but I have come across a common toad and want to find somewhere suitable to release him/her. What sort of habitat do they prefer?

I have a Greengrocers/florist and was sorting out some winter pansies when I saw it looking up at me amidst all the plants! This was at 3am so keen to find somewhere for the guy soon. A concrete wholesale market isn't the best place I wouldn't think...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting; was it brought in with plants?
If you have an area near you with ground cover and access to water (countryside or a large park with wild areas) that would be best.


EDIT: Actually, best of all would be a local country/park recognised breeding area- a local herp or wildlife group would know. They may have issues with you releasing, though, in case of disease.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

What Ron said. The closer to where you are (assuming it came from near you), the better, as toads otherwise can navigate by themselves.


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Caution*

Right, not wanting to scaremonger, but you need to be careful here. There are a number of pathogens which cause problems among our native amphibians - Chytrid and Ranavirus being 2 of them. Although it might be a pain in the harris, you might want to work out whether it came from a shipment of something, and either get it back to where it came from (if practicable) or house it. Unlike our native frogs they will adapt quite nicely to captivity, and this avoids the risk of spreading disease.


----------

